# Amphetamine



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

SWIM was in Hungary for a month and got some speed from a friend.

It was not really worsening DP apparently. Unless too high doses were taken.

SWIM cannot tell if it helps or worsens the situation. SWIM might think it even might help it.

SWIM might experiment with it again in March/April when SWIM goes to Hungary again.

Doctors here (not Hungary) are also considering prescribing amphetamine to SWIM for ADHD.


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

Sounds like it would just be alleviating short term, alot like alcohol. Both can be neurotoxic and amphetamine induced psychosis is very common.


----------



## gaddis (Sep 18, 2005)

One of the first things I read about DP, written probably in the 1960s, advocated the use of DexiAmyl, a combo of dexedrine and amytal for DP.

SWIM, took some and it made him sleepy. SWIM tried to drive, and couldn't even manage that.

Not recommended.


----------

